# printing test page gets stuck

## Efo

Hi all,

I have a canon pixma MP240 that was working fine on my old computer; unfortunately, on my new computer it gets stuck (extremely slow process) half way through printing. It seems that at a certain point the printer is getting a huge amount of data from the computer for no reason (I may be wrong here).

The printer is connected through USB port, I am using cups and gutenprint. I tried: 

net-print/gutenprint-5.2.10 and net-print/gutenprint-5.2.9

net-print/cups-2.1.3-r1 and net-print/cups-2.0.3

app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.15-r1 and app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.10-r2

cups doesnt complain about the kernel setting... 

could

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H USB 3.0 xHCI Controller (rev 31)

cause the issue?

I am running out of ideas, any help is appreciated.

Thanks,

Efo

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Efo,

Your printer expects raster data that describes the placement of the ink on the paper almost line by line, dot by dot.

On *NIX, applications typically output printed pages using the PostScript page description language.

The idea being that rendering a page onto the printed media is a left up to the output device.  This means that the output device needs to understand how to get PostScript onto hard copy.

This is no use at all to your printer, nor to lots of simple devices like it. This is where ghostscript comes in.  It converts PostScript into the raster format needed by your printer.

It can be slow.  PostScript uses scalable vector graphics where it can.  This allows the PostScript interpreter (ghostscript) to scale the image to any size, however, scaling is slow.

Windows users on the other hand, don't get scaling at all.

That it works at all is a good sign.  For more diagnostics do the following. 

In /etc/cups/cupsd.conf change.

```
# Log general information in error_log - change "warn" to "debug"

# for troubleshooting...

LogLevel warn
```

to 

```
LogLevel debug
```

You will get a lot ouf output in the cups log.

Remove the file  /var/log/cups/error_log since we only want output from the next test.

Restart cupsd, so it rereads the cupsd.conf file.

Print the test page.

Stop cupsd

Use wgetpaste to post  /var/log/cups/error_log 

Reset the cupsd Loglevel.

----------

## Efo

Hi NeddySeagoon,

Thank you for the reply and the good explanation. I followed your instructions and now for some reason it wont print and the status is pending.

Here is the error_log.

Thanks!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Efo,

Here is the interesting bit, from sending the test page to the printer to the broken pipe error.

```
D [16/Nov/2016:17:34:33 -0800] [CGI] cgiSetVariable: TITLE=\"Print Test Page\"

D [16/Nov/2016:17:34:33 -0800] [CGI] cgiSetVariable: SERVER_NAME=\"localhost\"

D [16/Nov/2016:17:34:33 -0800] [CGI] cgiSetVariable: CUPS_VERSION=\"CUPS v2.1.3\"

D [16/Nov/2016:17:34:33 -0800] [Client 1] CGI data ready to be sent.

D [16/Nov/2016:17:34:33 -0800] [Client 1] con->http=0x5573227256e0

D [16/Nov/2016:17:34:33 -0800] [Client 1] cupsdWriteClient error=0, used=0, state=HTTP_STATE_POST_SEND, data_encoding=HTTP_ENCODING_LENGTH, data_remaining=2147483647, response=(nil)(), pipe_pid=25307, file=16

D [16/Nov/2016:17:34:33 -0800] [Client 1] Waiting for CGI data.

D [16/Nov/2016:17:34:33 -0800] [Client 1] Script header: Content-Type: text/html;charset=utf-8

D [16/Nov/2016:17:34:33 -0800] [Client 1] Script header: 

D [16/Nov/2016:17:34:33 -0800] [Client 1] Sending status 200 for CGI.

D [16/Nov/2016:17:34:33 -0800] [Client 1] cupsdSendHeader: code=200, type="(null)", auth_type=0

D [16/Nov/2016:17:34:33 -0800] [CGI] cgiSetVariable: PRINTER_NAME=\"Canon_MP240_series\"

D [16/Nov/2016:17:34:33 -0800] [Client 1] con->http=0x5573227256e0

D [16/Nov/2016:17:34:33 -0800] [Client 1] cupsdWriteClient error=0, used=0, state=HTTP_STATE_POST_SEND, data_encoding=HTTP_ENCODING_CHUNKED, data_remaining=0, response=(nil)(), pipe_pid=25307, file=16

D [16/Nov/2016:17:34:33 -0800] [Client 1] Waiting for CGI data.

D [16/Nov/2016:17:34:33 -0800] [Client 1] CGI data ready to be sent.

D [16/Nov/2016:17:34:33 -0800] [Client 2] HTTP_STATE_WAITING Closing for error 32 (Broken pipe)
```

A pipe is a link between two processes.  If you ever use the | command like 

```
dmesg | grep sda 
```

that 'pipes' the output of dmesg to the input of grep.

At 

```
data_remaining=2147483647
```

we see that there is about 2G of data in your test page. (That's a lot)

I am not sure if the pipe is also a buffer - that is the output program expects the pip to store output data until the input program is ready for it.  The pipe is in /run, whird is in tmpfs in your RAM.  By default, its half of RAM.

Repeat the experiment. This time post the cups log, the output of dmesg and the output of 

```
df -h
```

dmesg may say something about broken pipes and df-h will show your filesystem sizes.

----------

## Efo

Hi NeddySeagoon,

I repeated the process, this time I also got

```
 * Stopping cupsd ...                                                     [ ok ]

/lib64/rc/sh/rc-cgroup.sh: line 98: /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc/cupsd/tasks: No such file or directory

 * Starting cupsd ...
```

upon cupsd restart. Upon restarting few times this message disappeared, not sure whether it is relevant.

Here is the  error_log output

Here is the  demsg output

Here is df -h 

```
Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

udev             10M  4.0K   10M   1% /dev

/dev/sda4       413G  105G  287G  27% /

tmpfs           3.2G  652K  3.2G   1% /run

shm              16G  176K   16G   1% /dev/shm

cgroup_root      10M     0   10M   0% /sys/fs/cgroup

/dev/sda2       127M   23M  104M  18% /boot

```

This may also help

```
GNU Parted 3.2

Using /dev/sda

Welcome to GNU Parted! Type 'help' to view a list of commands.

(parted) print

Model: ATA Samsung SSD 850 (scsi)

Disk /dev/sda: 500GB

Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B

Partition Table: gpt

Disk Flags:

Number  Start   End     Size    File system     Name    Flags

 1      1049kB  3146kB  2097kB  fat32           grub    bios_grub

 2      3146kB  137MB   134MB   fat32           boot    boot, esp

 3      137MB   50.5GB  50.3GB  linux-swap(v1)  swap

 4      50.5GB  500GB   450GB   ext4            rootfs

```

Thanks again for the detailed explanation, it really helps understanding what's going on.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Efo,

The easy bit first. 

```
tmpfs           3.2G  652K  3.2G   1% /run 
```

 That's lots of room for the 2G test page. 

```
[40315.343127] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 4 using xhci_hcd

[40315.509553] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=04a9, idProduct=1732

[40315.509558] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[40315.509560] usb 1-1: Product: MP240 series

[40315.509562] usb 1-1: Manufacturer: Canon

[40315.509564] usb 1-1: SerialNumber: A32EEA

... mouse messages ..

[41086.701659] usb 1-1: USB disconnect, device number 4
```

shows the printer being connected and disconnected. That's normal, as long as it didn't disconnect on its own.

That would point to a USB bus issue. There are no printing related errors. 

Hmm. 

```
 [    0.442987] usb: port power management may be unreliable
```

 That's probably harmless as if USB power management was an issue, the printer would probably connect and reconnect on its own. There are so signs of that.  Keep it in mind for later.

Do you have anything to build in 

```
emerge @preserved-rebuild
```

If so let it run.  Its fixing things that need te be rebuilt against updated libraries.

Google suggests that 

```
emerge -1 cups-filters
```

is worth trying too.

----------

## Efo

Hi NeddySeagoon,

I tried 

```
emerge @preserved-rebuild
```

 but (as expected) nothing came up.

I also 

```
emerge -1 cups-filters
```

 and restarted cups; the test page gets stuck half way and is very slow. I have a feeling it has something to do with those 2G.... I doubt the test page is that size; what may induce the generation of such a large file?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Efo,

The file is so big as it describes every dot of ink to be placed on the page. That's why its slow too. 

I suspect that a page of black text, will be much faster. The amount of data to be transferred depends on the dots per inch and colour depth.

e.g. at 600 dots per linear inch (average laser printer) there are 360,000 dots per square inch.  If each dot needs one byte, 256 different shades, that's 360kB per square inch.

For colour, it would be one byte per colour, fer 3 times that.  Your printer can do 2400x1200 dots per inch and that will be used on the test page.  Allow  one byte per cartridge and 2400x1200 dots per inch.  You can work out the maximum file size to describe a printed page to the printer. 

Test pages normally have some complex images to show of the printer - these can be large and slow. 

Does the printer actually go very slowly or does printing fail?

look at the end of the log before you stop it.  If there is no error, its still doing something.

```
tail -f /path/to/log
```

will update -forever.  Close the window or ctrl-C to stop it.

Doing a little more Googling, The Open Printing page shows a method for the MP250.

Its not you exact model but use it as a guide.  You may already have done this without realising it, so consider it a checklist.

The Gutenprint 5.2.11 page lists your exact model. It lists two drivers.

```
Canon MP240 series   bjc-MP240-series

Canon PIXMA MP240   bjc-MULTIPASS-MP240   
```

You should expect better results with the second one.  Are you using the bjc-MULTIPASS-MP240 driver?

----------

## Efo

Hi NeddySeagoon,

It prints half page and then it gets stuck; the lights on the printer's dial that usually spin around pretty fast are very slow, at times stop and then spin slowly again. It is definitely slow.

I tried both drivers and currently using 

```
Driver:   Canon PIXMA MP240 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.2.10 (color)
```

 not sure they are bjc-MULTIPASS-MP240 or bjc-MP240-series. I tried to select bjc-MP240-series directly but it doesnt work (couldnt find bjc-MULTIPASS-MP240).

The link you provided seems to recommend cnijfilter-mp250series; I tried it in the past and it was very painful, that's why I switched to gutenprint. It looks like the "discussion forum" and "miscellaneous" on that website are not functioning. 

The printer worked fine on the old computer, so I looked at the backup of the old computer and it was using gutenprint 5.2.7; I tried to use that ppd but cups complains that is not compatible with 5.2.10. I could try to install gutenprint-v5.2.7 but it is not in the tree anymore (not sure it is a good idea to rely on obsolete packages).

I am running out of ideas; it should work as well as it did on the old computer...

EDIT: the printer test page doesnt seem too complex

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Efo,

That's valuable information - that it used to work but doesn't now.

```
$ eix gutenprint 

* net-print/gutenprint

     Available versions:  5.2.9^t 5.2.10^t (~)5.2.11^t {cups foomaticdb gimp gtk nls ppds readline static-libs}

     Homepage:            http://gutenprint.sourceforge.net

     Description:         Ghostscript and cups printer drivers
```

Going back to obsolete software is not a long term solution but it bay be useful for testing.  There are three versions of gutenprint in the tree.

You have 5.2.10.  Its worth trying 5.2.9 and/or 5.2.11.

```
emerge -1 =net-print/gutenprint-5.2.9
```

will install version 5.2.9.

5.2.11 is keyword masked for you, so you will need to unmask it before portage will consider installing it.

See Mixing stable with testing.

I would expect rendering the colour wheel to be slow, but after its got past that part, the rest is easy.

----------

## Efo

Hi NeddySeagoon,

I already tried v9 and v10; I gave it a shot to v11 with the same outcome.

Interestingly, the printer gets stuck (slow) past the color/images part; the top 80% is printed when it gets stuck (basically there are only 2 text lines left and the margin).

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Efo,

I don't understand that at all.  Printing normally works or nothing happens at all.

If you want to try the old  gutenprint-5.2.7 you will need to dig the ebuild out of the CVS attic. As you say, its not a long term fix.

Ideally, you put it in your own overlay so your next --sync does not remove it.

Once you have the ebuild in place. run 

```
ebuild /path/to/ebuild/ manifest
```

This will download the sources and create the manifest file.

The sources will no longer be mirrored by Gentoo, so you may need to find them and add them to your distfiles by hand before the above command succeeds.

----------

## Efo

Hi NeddySeagoon,

Thank you for your help and patience. I installed 5.2.7 and I still have the same problem, at this point I begin to think that is not a driver issue... maybe there is another process that sends data to the printer? 

Can useflags on gutenprint or cups cause this? (I tried to change some of them without success)

Maybe some configuration in cups (localhost:631)?

In the meantime I am back to 5.2.10...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Efo,

There are two ways to set this up.  The old way, which uses a kernel driver and the new way which uses USE=usb.

The methods are mutually exclusive.  Half of one and half ot the other won't work.

USE=usb is preferred and kernel support for USB printing (if its still there) off.

-- edit --

Post 

```
emerge --info
```

and pastebin the dmesg output after a failed print.

Make a test page of your own.  Just the letter 'A' in each of the four corners of the page. 

Does that fail in the same place or print correctly?

----------

## Efo

Hi NeddySeagoon,

I have disabled usb print in the kernel.

I have : eix -I cups 

```
[I] net-print/cups

     Available versions:  2.0.3^t ~2.0.4^t 2.1.3-r1^t 2.1.4^t **9999^t {X acl dbus debug java kerberos lprng-compat pam python selinux +ssl static-libs systemd +threads usb xinetd zeroconf ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_PPC="32 64" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32" ELIBC="FreeBSD" LINGUAS="+ca +cs +de +es +fr +it +ja +ru" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7"}

     Installed versions:  2.1.4^t(08:40:30 AM 11/20/2016)(X acl dbus pam ssl threads usb -debug -java -kerberos -lprng-compat -python -selinux -static-libs -systemd -xinetd -zeroconf ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_PPC="-32 -64" ABI_S390="-32 -64" ABI_X86="32 64 -x32" ELIBC="-FreeBSD" LINGUAS="ca cs de es fr it ja ru" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7")

     Homepage:            http://www.cups.org/

     Description:         The Common Unix Printing System

[I] net-print/cups-filters

     Available versions:  1.5.0 ~1.8.3 ~1.11.6 **9999 {dbus +foomatic jpeg ldap pdf perl png +postscript static-libs tiff zeroconf}

     Installed versions:  1.5.0(05:09:02 PM 11/17/2016)(dbus foomatic jpeg png tiff -ldap -perl -static-libs -zeroconf)

     Homepage:            https://wiki.linuxfoundation.org/openprinting/pdf_as_standard_print_job_format

     Description:         Cups PDF filters

Found 2 matches
```

and eix -I gutenprint

```
[I] net-print/gutenprint

     Available versions:  5.2.7-r1^t[1] 5.2.9^t 5.2.10^t ~5.2.11^t {cups foomaticdb gimp gtk nls ppds readline static-libs}

     Installed versions:  5.2.10^t(11:19:43 AM 11/20/2016)(cups nls readline -foomaticdb -gimp -gtk -ppds -static-libs)

     Homepage:            http://gutenprint.sourceforge.net

     Description:         Ghostscript and cups printer drivers

[1] "fixes" /var/lib/layman/fixes
```

Here is  emerge --info

Here is  dmesg while the printer is stuck.

I am printing one and a half pages of text, and the printer went through smoothly the first page but it got stuck on the second half page. It looks like it may have something to do with reaching the end of data.

EDIT: I forgot to mention that I printed a page with "A" at the four corners without a problem. So my theory about the end of data may be wrong.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Efo,

You should fix

```
[    0.368765] i915 0000:00:02.0: Direct firmware load for i915/skl_dmc_ver1.bin failed with error -2

[    0.368788] [drm:i915_firmware_load_error_print] *ERROR* failed to load firmware i915/skl_dmc_ver1.bin (0)

[    0.368810] [drm:i915_firmware_load_error_print] *ERROR* The driver is built-in, so to load the firmware you need to

               include it either in the kernel (see CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE) or

               in your initrd/initramfs image.
```

It will improve your graphics performance.  You don't have and 3D hardware acceleration without the firmware. 

```
[  785.741043] kworker/dying (47) used greatest stack depth: 12624 bytes left

[23593.710378] kworker/dying (24810) used greatest stack depth: 12608 bytes left
```

That's not supposed to happen, nor is all the

```
 [30171.525085] psmouse serio2: TouchPad at isa0060/serio2/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 4 bytes away.
```

I suspect you are right about the printer reaching the end of data.  Big print jobs never get completely converted to the raster image due to the "broken pipe" error we saw in the cups debug log, thus the end of the printer image is not available to send to the printer.

Are you having shutdown issues?

```
[    3.253630] EXT4-fs (sda4): INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem

[    4.871561] FAT-fs (sda2): Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck.
```

That's your root and /boot.  When you shut down cleanly, that shouldn't happen. 

I suspect that the printing issue will go away when other things are fixed.

----------

## Efo

Hi NeddySeagoon,

I feel like we just open a can of worms :(

EDIT: I fixed the graphic issue by setting 

```
CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="i915/skl_dmc_ver1.bin i915/skl_guc_ver4.bin"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"
```

I thought that "used greatest stack depth" is just a debugging message, not sure how to fix this.

I usually reboot the box with 

```
/sbin/reboot
```

and shutdown with

```
/sbin/shutdown -h now
```

Now I will google about touchpad...

I think you may be right that the printer issue may be solved once I get rid of these errors.

EDIT: I dont really have a problem with the touchpad

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Efo,

The greatest stack depth is indeed for information. The problem is kworker/dying. The number in brackets in the process ID.

That's a kernel process that failed to complete.  

The touchpad "lost sync" may not show any user symptoms as the kernel recovers.  However, this sort of thing happens when the kernel does not read the touchpad data fast enough because its doing something else.  It shouldn't happen and indicates a problem elsewhere.

Yes, it could be a can of worms. 

/sbin/reboot is OK. Its the same as 

```
shutdown -r now
```

The errors on your root filesystem should have gone away as a result of the recovery in your dmesg post.

The errors on /boot will persist until you run fsck on it. A few words of warning before you do that.

Your filesystem is inconsistent. fsck will make guesses about what it should be to resolve the inconsistencies.  When it guesses incorrectly, it will make things worse not better.  Be sure you have a backup of all the files on /boot before you run fsck on it.

Lastly, fsck can only be run on as unmounted filesystem.

For completeness, this is just a tidy up, its not related to your printing problem.

Connect your printer - make a note of the USB port you use, it may be important later.

Boot the system. Do not print anything.

Pastebin

```
lsusb -vvv
```

 this will show the usb bus topology.

Pastebin

```
dmesg
```

so we can see if the errors are fixed. If the touchpad errors do not appear, maybe they are related to printing?

Pastebin your kernel .config

Post your 

```
lspci
```

so we can look at your hardware.

----------

## Efo

Hi NeddySeagoon,

Thank you for the explanations, I really enjoy learning abot these things.

So, I remember that I forgot to plug in my laptop and that's probably the mounting error we saw. I forced check (after backing up) and it went away (btw SSHD are fast!). 

I like a tidy box.

Here is lsusb

Here is dmesg

Here is .config

Here is lspci

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Efo,

From lsusb, you have two USB 3 root hubs. No USB 2 or USB 1 at all.  That's OK as USB 3 is backwards compatible 

They are the root of bus 001 and bus 002 respectively.

This is confirmed by lspci

 *Quote:*   

> 00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H USB 3.0 xHCI Controller (rev 31)

 There are no EHCI nor UHCI devices.

Bus 001 has 

```
Bus 001 Device 001: xHCI Host Controller MaxPower                0mA

Bus 001 Device 002: MP240 series'  MaxPower                2mA

Bus 001 Device 003: Chicony USB 2.0 Camera, MaxPower              500mA

Bus 001 Device 004: Bluetooth, MaxPower              100mA
```

Bus 002 is not used.  A USB 3 root hub can provide 900mA to power all connected devices.  You have 602mA connected so that's good.  We know another thing that its not.   

Your kernel has support for USB2 and USB1 hardware, which you don't need.  Its just extra clutter so you can remove that next time you build your kernel if you wish.

```
# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set
```

Good.  That's the old way.  To get anything at all, you must be using libusb, which means you build your system with USE=usb.  A mix gives problems.

dmesg says

```
[   35.574113] psmouse serio2: TouchPad at isa0060/serio2/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 5 bytes away.
```

and we know that its not caused by printing because you didn't print anything.  It says nothing about the issue causing this interfering with printing though.

So far, its all good.  There is nothing obvious.  I have something at the back of my mind for the touchpad issue but I need to check a few things first.

I don't want to recommend something that leaves you with a non operational touch pad until you boot an old kernel.

----------

## Efo

Hi NeddySeagoon,

In my hardware description I should have 

```
3× USB 3.0 Type-A, 1× USB 2.0 Type-A, SD Card Reader, DVD-RW Drive
```

 I definitely have 4 USB ports.

I modified the kernel with 

```
< >     OHCI HCD (USB 1.1) support
```

Not sure about EHCI right now since I am supposed to have 1 USB 2.0.

Btw, should I have 

```
 <*>     UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Efo,

XHCI is the driver for USB 3 root hubs

EHCI is the driver for USB 2 root hubs.

USB 1 was a bit of a mess.  There were two competing standards.  Intel and VIA used UHCI, the rest of the world used OHCI.

After that, the industry backed single standards.

You have a mix of devices.  Your webcam is USB2 but its connected to a USB 3 bus.

EHCI, OHCI and UHCI are not used. 

Following up on the the broken pipe is a memory issue, lets try resizing /run.

Execute 

```
df -h
```

.  It will display some information about mounted file systems, including /run

```
Filesystem                Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

tmpfs                     1.6G  148K  1.6G   1% /run
```

thats from my system right now.

The size can be changed. 

```
sudo mount -o remount,size=50%  /run
```

The % here is the percentage of RAM to allocate.

There are other ways to give the size.  This is a maximum amount. tmpfs will only use what's needed. 

```
Filesystem                Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

tmpfs                     7.9G  148K  7.9G   1% /run
```

so  /run has got bigger.

Make your /run about 3G and try the test page again.

----------

## Efo

Hi NeddySeagoon,

If I understand it correctly I can disable EHCI because my USB 2.0 port is on USB 3.0 bus which is managed by XHCI?

EDIT: basically I have 2 USB 3.0 buses: one with 2 USB 3.0 ports and one with 1 USB 3.0 port and 1 USB 2.0 port?

I will disable UHCI and EHCI as well as checking/resizing /run and retest the printer as soon as I get home.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Efo,

You have two USB 3 ports.

USB 3 is backwards compatible with USB 2 and USB 1.  No extra drivers are required.

You do have USB 2 devices connected to one of your USB 3 buses but that's OK.  

The backwards compatibility takes care of it.

----------

## Efo

Hi NeddySeagoon,

I removed the EHCI and UHCI from the kernel. Rebooted and did the following

```
df -h
```

gives 

```
Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

udev             10M  4.0K   10M   1% /dev

/dev/sda4       413G  106G  287G  27% /

tmpfs           3.2G  656K  3.2G   1% /run

shm              16G     0   16G   0% /dev/shm

cgroup_root      10M     0   10M   0% /sys/fs/cgroup

/dev/sda2       127M   23M  104M  18% /boot
```

looks like it is already 3.2G so I didnt change it.

I tried the test page and I am having the same problem....

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Efo,

Please change it.  Its not a fix yet, its to determine if it affects the problem or net.

It doesn't matter if you make it bigger or smaller.  If you make it bigger and it works, we have learned something

If you make it a lot smaller and the problem occurs sooner we have also learned that there is a link.

I agree, /run looks plenty big enough but we don't know what else is using /run while you print.

----------

## Efo

Hi NeddySeagoon, 

I changed it to 

```
df -h
```

```
Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

udev             10M  4.0K   10M   1% /dev

/dev/sda4       413G  105G  287G  27% /

tmpfs            16G  644K   16G   1% /run

shm              16G     0   16G   0% /dev/shm

cgroup_root      10M     0   10M   0% /sys/fs/cgroup

/dev/sda2       127M   23M  104M  18% /boot
```

and it gets stuck at the same place as before...

----------

